# Anyone found college football blanks or pen kits?



## jasonmac73 (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a customer requesting college football themed pens.  Has anyone come across anything like this?  I checked LazerLinez to see if they had any inlay blanks but they didn't.

Thanks


----------



## Tony Salvatore (Feb 19, 2018)

If you want color blanks.  Check out Exotic Blanks.  They have a guy that makes a bunch of different one in acrylic.  Both pro and college.  Hope this helps.
Tony


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## JPW062 (Feb 19, 2018)

Matching  team colors with acrylic
Casting over decals.


----------



## jasonmac73 (Feb 19, 2018)

I looked at exotic and did not find the team colors.  I got to thinking and selling blanks with school logo is a copyright issue so that probably explains why I don't see any.  I have not got into casting either.  Not sure I want to tackle that beast.

The three I am looking for is:
Florida Gators - Blue and Orange
Georgia Bulldogs - Red and Black
Alabama Crimson Tide - Crimson(maroon) and white


----------



## Mike8850 (Feb 19, 2018)

Pen State has some new football kits you might want to check out https://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=SEARCH&q=football+pen+kit
Mike


----------



## jasonmac73 (Feb 19, 2018)

I saw those but they are more football in general.  This guy is looking for those three specific teams.  Guess I may tell him that I can't help him.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Feb 20, 2018)

Shopping 
If you use these decals use a polly dip for finishing not CA as it will take all the color out of the decal.


----------



## KCW (Feb 20, 2018)

https://nvwoodwerks.com/product/crimson-pen-blanks/
https://nvwoodwerks.com/product/the-gator-pen-blanks/ and you could probably ask him to do the third one.


----------



## thawkins87 (Feb 20, 2018)

Bear Tooth Woods has some, but you'll have to search by color instead of school (probably a licensing thing). I've bought several of their maroon and white ones for Texas A&M pens (and bottle stoppers) - may be close enough for Bama colors..

Bear Tooth Woods - Maroon Pride Acrylic Pen Blank


----------



## rholiday (Feb 20, 2018)

https://www.exoticblanks.com/Sports-Support-Blanks-Sports-Team-Colors/


----------



## More4dan (Feb 20, 2018)

My local Woodcraft store offers blanks in local college colors.

Danny


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 20, 2018)

You may also want to check the "lava" colors--I have used them for Green Bay Packers and have gotten several comments on the one I carry.,

Edit in-afterthought:  Yes, you are correct, we are afraid of "copyright" issues so we don't say any color is for any team--use them as you wish!!!


----------



## BarryE (Feb 20, 2018)

ed4copies said:


> You may also want to check the "lava" colors--I have used them for Green Bay Packers and have gotten several comments on the one I carry.,



Yeah, but there's probably more than one reason for the comments


----------

